# Canadian Trips??



## S.S.W.P

Just received an email from Pasha Lake cabins and doesn't sound good for them or anybody wanting to cross the boarder anytime soon.
Feel bad for the outfitters up there.









Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickman1978

I was looking to make a trip up this year maybe. Looks like it will have to wait till 2022.


----------



## Namegosikaa

I'm a member of algoma kiniwabi tourism who are in constant contact with the ministry and I've not recieved any news on the border recently. To say it won't open at all is premature, it will depend on how quick vaccinations go out. Realistically I can see it opening as early as June and as late as August.


----------



## sureshot006

I wouldn't take that as solid information.


----------



## stickman1978

sureshot006 said:


> I wouldn't take that as solid information.


Yep, I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## sureshot006

stickman1978 said:


> Yep, I wouldn't get my hopes up.


I wouldn’t either but for someone to say it has already been decided that the border won't be open at all for 2021 soft water season is pretty premature...


----------



## stickman1978

Book early for the UP. Will be crowded again this year.


----------



## Tom (mich)

My sources tell me the border will first open to those who have been vaccinated.


----------



## S.S.W.P

stickman1978 said:


> Book early for the UP. Will be crowded again this year.


The UP was our plan B last year and had a good time but not quite the same adventure. Still keeping my fingers crossed we can make it to Nipigon this year. 


Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickman1978

Tom (mich) said:


> My sources tell me the border will first open to those who have been vaccinated.


Very likely.


----------



## stickman1978

S.S.W.P said:


> The UP was our plan B last year and had a good time but not quite the same adventure. Still keeping my fingers crossed we can make it to Nipigon this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I agree not the same. As I said in another thread, been going to the UP for 30 years and just scratched the surface. Canada trips have been memorable also.


----------



## here2

Have nothing invested in any trip but why can’t people get refunds? Sounds sorta like BS, or no?

tony


----------



## piketroller

here2 said:


> Have nothing invested in any trip but why can’t people get refunds? Sounds sorta like BS, or no?
> 
> tony


They probably don’t have the funds available to refund everyone when they just lost a years worth of business from people crossing the boarder.


----------



## DirtySteve

Tom (mich) said:


> My sources tell me the border will first open to those who have been vaccinated.


You could be right. My wife got the vaccine today. She was given the moderna vaccine. With it came a card from the CDC showing the date of vaccination for the first of two shots. There is a place on the card for validating the 2nd shot with two additional lines for future vaccinations. 

Too bad we cant get the vaccines with a chip. Not sure why people get so nutty about them. Would be alot easier than keeping track of some piece of cardboard for proof. I would likely ruin mine if i carry it in my wallet as often as my wallet seems to get wet hinting and fishing in the rain. If I dont carry it in my wallet i would never remember it when needed. Chip is easy and painless. Just ask my dog.


----------



## BigWoods Bob

I just asked the Ontario MNR for a refund on my 2020 Fishing License (I had a 3 year--2020,21,22). They elected to refund me all 3 years. The lady I spoke with said that they had no information on when the Border would re-open, but that it wouldn't be any time soon...

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Team Camo

Ok so curious. Have not seen any info on it at all. If you get the shot both of them and are vaccinated. Does that stop you from being able to spread it? Just because you might be safe from it. And how long does this vaccination last? Forever? Or like the flu yearly. So many questions too few answers...


----------



## sureshot006

BigWoods Bob said:


> I just asked the Ontario MNR for a refund on my 2020 Fishing License (I had a 3 year--2020,21,22). They elected to refund me all 3 years. The lady I spoke with said that they had no information on when the Border would re-open, but that it wouldn't be any time soon...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I thought mine was ending at the end of 2020 but no, it was 12/31/2021. I am waiting for the check to see if they gave me just 2020 back or 2020 and 2021.


----------



## sureshot006

Team Camo said:


> Ok so curious. Have not seen any info on it at all. If you get the shot both of them and are vaccinated. Does that stop you from being able to spread it? Just because you might be safe from it. And how long does this vaccination last? Forever? Or like the flu yearly. So many questions too few answers...


There isn't any definitive answer to your questions yet.


----------



## DirtySteve

Team Camo said:


> Ok so curious. Have not seen any info on it at all. If you get the shot both of them and are vaccinated. Does that stop you from being able to spread it? Just because you might be safe from it. And how long does this vaccination last? Forever? Or like the flu yearly. So many questions too few answers...


As sureshot says there isnt a definitive answer. They believe it will be similar to the flu shot which typically isnt good for an entire year. I think the flu shot is closer to 4-6 months in effectiveness if i remember correctly. They will likely add covid 19 to the flu vaccine in future years like they did with sars/cov 2 and h1n1 would be my guess....but I am certainly no expert. I could be wrong because the current vaccine they are using is a much different type of vaccine than a flu shot.


----------



## rippper

Got a trip planned for 1st week of Aug. I emailed the lodge today and included the info from the O.P. They told me they had not heard this yet and were going to look into it... searched the web, but was not able to verify a border closure past jan. 21.2021


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

I also received the same info from the same outfitter as the OP. I looked into this and spoke with the outfitter I have gone with in the past. He said he had not heard about the border staying closed as mentioned. He also stated that he is booked solid and best case scenario I can go on a wait list if he has any cancellations for the 2021 season. I was happy to hear they are booked but most of those are just carry over's from 2020 that if the border opens will take a season or two to get worked out so the future is looking ok, at least for some.


----------



## JJJSDAD

Read where Canada might open up to land crossings if you show proof of negative test. Time from test wasn't mentioned, however Canada is working on other solutions to land entrys. Canada suspending flights to the Caribbean and Mexico.


----------



## snortwheeze

sureshot006 said:


> I wouldn’t either but for someone to say it has already been decided that the border won't be open at all for 2021 soft water season is pretty premature...


Yes. I'll be back "over dare" just like last spring!


----------



## >WingIt<

14 day quarantine... what’s the point. Already planning on it being a no go again


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rector piscator

I think the "show a negative test to cross" does not apply to tourist (IE: fisherman). But, I also think it is a step in the right direction and may be a test case for future openings. It would not surprise me to learn that Canada is waiting until the last minute, in order to see how the US vaccine roll out happens. If the US can get a significant number of people vaccinated, then that might well play into Canada's plan. I would not be shocked to learn in the future, that Canada is only opening the border to US travelers who can prove vaccination and/or negative test. I just can see all those outfitters going another year w/o any income, and they are a huge lobbying group in Ontario/Manitoba. 

We go up to Canada every year, sometimes twice. Lets keep our finger's crossed


----------



## >WingIt<

Dont get me wrong. If it opens we are going. Luxury of DIY. Just need a weeks notice. If there is any chance I’m guessing late august early sept. Not holding my breath though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piketroller

Tomorrow Biden and Trudeau are having a virtual meeting, and their respective cabinets are also meeting. Maybe something will come out of it to change the status quo for later this year.


----------



## Forest Meister

piketroller said:


> Tomorrow Biden and Trudeau are having a virtual meeting, and their respective cabinets are also meeting. Maybe something will come out of it to change the status quo for later this year.


I was thinking the same thing. You have no idea how much I hope you are right. You really do not know what you have until it's gone. FM


----------

